# gained 8 lbs



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

gained 8 lbs in the last 4 weeks, eating like a horse and growing like one by the looks of it, keep you informed in the next few months to say how im going, starting taking glycogen, amino acids, creatine, the whole lot. So hopefully im gonna see really good results cas im following my diet fanatically and getting really good workouts. Just like to say thanks to all the guys on the board and that i love you   

2 weeks ago i was using scales from my house but i have binned em now cas they were so innacurate, testes the digital ones down my gym and i have gained, noticeable difference to my triceps,legs and my shoulders, quite suprised by the progress my shoulders are coming on


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good going bro, keep up the good work.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

what is your diet again matey

some good gauins well done

any pics?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Very nice Killer. That is what I like to see.  Has anyone ever noticed that the little guy that cant gain weight ends up with the best body?  The big guy that is trying to loose fat is on a constant diet and never really puts on muscle because he isn't feeding the muscle. Once again nice job Killer.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Fantastic work bro!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Great stuff my friend! Glad the hard work is paying off...

Take note some people.. 8lbs in 4 weeks.. without gear. With good diet, training etc, it is possible! Well done james!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

here, here panthro.

I'm up 30+lbs since November '03, diet and not overtraining are the key.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

thats damn good too matey! I wish people would listen sometimes and be fcuking patient and see what diet, rest and proper training alone can do.. everyone wants a magic bullet and thinks they can morph into and IFBB Pro overnight..

Rome wasnt built in a day... it took bloody years!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

good work killer and poweru and wise words there from panthro!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good work indeed... and Panthro you are spot on matey...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Panthro do you need a spot?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, thanks guys. All the brill advice has helped me to no ends. Now im into my 5th week also, i im finding condiserable gains in my bench, squats and shoulder press, I love the pump


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> yeah, thanks guys. All the brill advice has helped me to no ends. Now im into my 5th week also, i im finding condiserable gains in my bench, squats and shoulder press, I love the pump


Nice to see such motivation and good gains.


----------

